# My new bredas



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Picked up 2 breda's on Saturday, after I sold 2 ee pullets. I was looking for white egg layers and their breeder told me she was getting out of them as she shows other breeds.
So here they are


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's unusual for the female to be prettier than the male but I think you stumbled on to a breed that that holds true.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well now they look interesting! What kind of personality do they have?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are a bit skittish right now, but quiet. The other hens are doing really food with them, they are so far not pushy or mean.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The woman I got them from might have a few more for me after she goes to the Ohio show.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the new hens.Anything w/ a cool hair-do and feathered feet gets a Thumbs up from me.Good find!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks!! They also have vulture hock feathers too, it'd hard to see on their legs, you can sorta see the feather hocks here sticking out of their legs


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The larger one I am thinking is a cockeral, the tail and neck feathers are pointing to cockeral, which is fine as if that's the case the woman I got them said if he is a he she will give me a pullet as she was pretty confident he is a she.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful. I like those hock feathers! I guess they're still young?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah they were born spring this year


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My bredas are laying, off white/cream eggs. My other 3 I got before them are not laying yet


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have to repeat myself and say that they are beautiful. How big do they get?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, I think they are done at this stage growing,one is bigger then the other but they are laying now so I'm not sure how big they get


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm getting the last 2 the breeder has, just gotta figure out how and when to meet her


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I read they are big docile birds who used to be common. So they should be big.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The larger one is as big as stanley my roo. The other one is a bit smaller. They are very docile, they don't cause any issues and don't pick on the other hens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Now I want a couple of Bredas.I LOVE the hair-do!!!The next batch of chicks I buy will have the hair-dos like the Polish but I have always preferred the bigger breeds.This might be the breed for me.And about the hock feathers(didn't know they had a name until yesterday)-a few of mine have them and I don't find them to be a desirable trait,but are they a desirable trait in the world of chicken showing?Are they judged on those feathers?I always think about trimming them off....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I am not sure about the showing end, the breeder told me she can't show in one class as they aren't recognized.,so I'm not sure. She said there are not that many here and are on the critical list or something like that. Roosters can all live together peacefully as they too are peaceful. I'm on the hunt for a breda rooster now


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The hocks are part of the breed standard


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Well not getting the other 2 . I can't drive 2.5 hrs each way to go to the breeders house due to my back issues. So I told her to sell them to someone else. This stinks. I'll just try to find hatching eggs or someone closer or wait till the spring show


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you have them shipped or maybe meet the breeder 1/2 way?I never shipped a chicken but they do ship day old chicks.I shipped a puppy from Ohio to Arizona and he arrived just fine.I think it was under $100 for the air fare.Maybe you could have them shipped for a decent price...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm trying to work it out. She can't meet me halfway so I'm prob going to just go there and get them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's too cold to ship chicks right now. And one silkie breeder actually adds heat packs to her shipped eggs to keep them from freezing.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to get these 3 tomorrow morning. The mottled is a roo. The black ones are hens from this july hatch sisters to the 2 I have now. It's going to kill my back the 5 hour round trip but I am off Monday so I'll have time to recouperate. My xmas gifts to myself lol...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the rooster!!!If you don't get him,let me know,I may go get him....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

On way home with them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh my!!!! They are beautiful! I wonder if they are related to Brahmas in some way.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Now I have 4 black breda hens and a mottled roo. 
the 5 hour round trip was well worth it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I am not sure if they are related, they are very tall. Super pretty too. I'm going to hatch eggs in the spring time, see if my silkie mixes will go broody for me so I don't have to use the incubator.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love that rooster!!!I want some of his babies so I'm putting in an order now....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll be putting eggs in the incubator and under a broody in march. 
I'm hoping to have a good hatch and survival rate. I've been reading that they don't have a good survival rate as chicks, so I'm hoping that my breeder didn't have that issue as she had alot of bredas. She still has some left, and I told her I want the rest if she decides to sell them


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This roo is really stunning. It's hard to capture the emerald green in his tail.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I guess the best you can do is give them vitamins and hopefully you can let mom hatch them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know, the breeder had alot of success so I'm hoping her strain is ok. I have some broody hens and an incubator so I'll see in the spring. I'm reading some folks don't have problems too


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sure you will have babies as you will be Mother Hen and will be taking very good care of your precious chicks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are settled in nicely now. The 2 semi wild hens are more inquisitive of me. 
I gotta say, it's weird having such mellow chickens... they are so mellow, no issues with my silkie mixes, in fact the 2 silkie mixes gave all the bredas a hard time at first, then they relaxed as the bredas didn't cause any trouble.. normally you get pecking ord er issues, not with these. I'm really happy with their looks and demeanor. .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm really hoping I can hatch some chicks in spring and they grow well


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And normally the big roost is in the outer pen, but since it was going to snow last night I moved it into the covered run area so they could roost with no snow. I have roosts in the open run but they are snow covered now. Once the weather clears the big roost will move back outside


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If they are not genetically tough, I would keep an anticoccidial on hand because if they get it, they will die quick. And vitamins. I am not one to do medicated feed. The other thing with weak/sick chicks is drinking and eating. That will kill them quickly too. So I would tube some water and food a few times a day. Or you can "cheat" like me and use Ensure or Kaytee powder from a bird store. I used to tube into their crop. I don't go as far now days. Once you know where the openings are for air/breathing, I go past that and a bit more, and it's fine. It's easier to give meds that way too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I plan on watching the chicks like crazy if they hatch, I will stock up on meds before Jan 1st so I have alot on hand. I'm hoping these are tough so that any chicks I get survive. I'll keep them in the house too, this way I can keep an eye on them too.


----------

